# Help Me Choose a Flood Table...



## DiamondJim420 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm wanting to build a DIY Flood & Drain system (3x3).  Everything will be DIY except the Flood Table.  I want to buy a manufactured Flood Table.  Something strong and durable.

Botanicare and Hydrofarm both offer 3x3 flood tables.  And there is a color choice: black or white.  And there is a depth choice: 4-inches up to 7-inches.

Seems like a 6-inch water level in a 3x3 tray would be very, very heavy.

Anyway, please suggest a flood table for me.  Manufacturer, color, and depth.  I'll be growing short indica plants using the SOG method.  I can use either rockwool or hydroton.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 6, 2012)

how set are you on building the table?

you ever think of DIY DWC Buckets?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2012)

Any brand

Black

7 inches

Rockwool
MOJO FOR U!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 7, 2012)

If you want to save the $$ on the flood table, go to Lowes or Home Depot and look at some of the storage totes that they have. That is what I use and love it. Also there are some "flood pans" over where they keep the water heaters that are heavy duty, and are about 3'x3'x3"deep. If you want to keep it all DIY then that "flood pan" should work quite well. I would use both rockwool and hydroton in the floodpan as the plants will grow well in the rockwool and then the hydroton will protect the roots from drying out that emerge from the cubes. I actually am doing that very thing in my stealth cabinet grow right now.


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 7, 2012)

SAve some money and build your own. Its easy and pocket the extra money.

Best choice enf. It can be auto or manual. You dont necessarily need anything fancy. There are a gazillion articles out there on building home flood tables. Hell this system is 10 gallon buckets and I have used this for over 20 years. Hand dump buckets five gallon ressys.

good luck and happy growing
t6


----------



## akhockey (Mar 7, 2012)

Check out Home Depot they have mortar mixing tubs that are about 6' deep and super durable(much better than the ones at Lowes). I believe the dimensions are 21"x36" I use 2 filled with Hton next to each other flooded off the same pump with a tee, draining into a 35 gallon rezzy.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 7, 2012)

Others may disagree, but I have a big concern about using any cheapo (i.e. Chineese) plastics.  They are NOT food-grade and are made with recycled crud with no concern for the toxins and poisons in the plastic.  There is a very good reason some plastics are food-grade and others are not.

The toxins will often not inhibit plant growth - but they WILL be transferred to the contents and be in the plants.  Very bad mojo for cannabis!  Not only do you impart toxins to the plants, but those toxins also then change chemical composition when they are burnt.  Same goes for trying to grow in black plastic trash bags - the plastic used is NOT food grade and it is even recommended that you not use them to line coolers for ice; because they can poison the ice.  Any cannabis grown in those toxic containers could NEVER be considered "medical grade".

Sorry guys & girls - the risk just not no way worth saving a couple of dollars.

Instead, consider the trays sold by folks like Alternative Garden Supply.  They have been selling pro-grade hydroponic tables for almost 20 years and no one in our industry has the knowledge base of trays and tables like they have.  They offer 13"x40"x3" PRO GRADE trays for about $40, and 3'x3'x3" trays with all the E&F fittings for about $95.

I'd use Rockwool and 3" depth is plenty for ebb & flow.

Just an opinion...  You get what you pay for...


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well I never considered that one. No wonder I have been feeling weird lately. Ha Ha I thought it was the weed maybe its the plastic buckets.   

t6


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Mar 7, 2012)

Well, if you look in the toilet and see rainbow colors - now you'll know why (smile).


----------



## Teamster6 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bolt: Ha ha ha Ill let you know in a minute.

t6


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 7, 2012)

I have actually been feeling weird lately :concerned:

Probably just a heart attack


----------



## getnasty (Mar 7, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I have actually been feeling weird lately :concerned:
> 
> Probably just a heart attack


Shake it off.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> Others may disagree, but I have a big concern about using any cheapo (i.e. Chineese) plastics.  They are NOT food-grade and are made with recycled crud with no concern for the toxins and poisons in the plastic.  There is a very good reason some plastics are food-grade and others are not.
> 
> The toxins will often not inhibit plant growth - but they WILL be transferred to the contents and be in the plants.  Very bad mojo for cannabis!  Not only do you impart toxins to the plants, but those toxins also then change chemical composition when they are burnt.  Same goes for trying to grow in black plastic trash bags - the plastic used is NOT food grade and it is even recommended that you not use them to line coolers for ice; because they can poison the ice.  Any cannabis grown in those toxic containers could NEVER be considered "medical grade".
> 
> ...



Great info and post, my friend!!!


----------

